# Another amp question...



## nucci (Mar 29, 2012)

Today I was talking to the fellow at the local B&M store who is my PS8 dealer contact. He knows that I have JL XDs already purchased for my build, and is trying to sway me both away from digital in general, as well as these specific units. The man thinks that Arc KAR series units would sound better. I am fresh to mobile audio, and don't yet have an opinion on amp sound quality, so...

Components again:
ID mini horns with BMS 4550
BMS 8S215
1x AE SBP15

Matt


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I would keep the jl unless he is seriously going to hook you up.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

jason says they sound fine on horns, but other accounts mention bass sounding thin and weak... that's also in two different installs with two different caliber people... 

i trust jason, and worst comes to worst, you install and then want to switch... that's fine. buy different amps then. you already have the jl amps... might as well continue with that. 

i started a thread in here on different classes of amps, don't remember the name, but there is some good info in there.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Im running HD on horns. no issues, sounds awesome. I would imagine the XD are similar design


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

nucci said:


> Today I was talking to the fellow at the local B&M store ... trying to sway me both away from digital in general, as well as these specific units. The man thinks that Arc KAR series units would sound better. I am fresh to mobile audio, and don't yet have an opinion on amp sound quality, so...
> 
> Matt





thehatedguy said:


> I would keep the jl unless *he is seriously going to hook you up*.


*Ditto !*


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Im running HD on horns. no issues, sounds awesome. I would imagine the XD are similar design


If Mic doesn't have noise issues with the HD, you'll be fine with the XD  
The XD is actually 10dB quieter S/N ratio 

Kelvin


----------



## nucci (Mar 29, 2012)

My trunk build will be a lot simpler than earlier planned, and should allow easy amp swapping. I might take the guy up on his offer to see if I can hear the difference in his soundroom though.


----------

